# Hello......from West Virginia



## Winter Hawk (Mar 31, 2008)

Hello,

I was born and raised in WV and always figured that they would bury me here. I got started shooting a bow in about 1970 and have just recently become interested in getting back into shooting a recurve bow. I have been bowhunting for 36 years this coming fall. Just joined this forum today and I'm sure that it will add to my "learning experience". I think that I'll pull up a chair.

Winter Hawk


----------



## Ib4Hoyt (Jan 19, 2004)

hello back to you from WV,lots of good stuff on AT...enjoy


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

:welcome: to AT and have Fun!

Enjoy Shooting!:archer:


----------



## Idaho_Elk_Huntr (Dec 13, 2003)

Hi Hawk! I was born in southern WVa and currently live in northern Idaho. Welcome to AT


----------



## LJ256 (Jul 8, 2005)

Welcome to AT


----------



## novich69 (Dec 1, 2006)

Always good to have another ridgerunner on AT!


----------



## corpsemaker (Jan 24, 2005)

Welcome and enjoy.


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

welcome to AT


----------



## Backlash (Feb 18, 2008)

:welcome:to:archery:talk


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:yo: :wave3: Hello and :welcomesign: to Archery Talk Winter Hawk. Have fun here.


----------



## Bowdiddly (Jan 19, 2004)

Welcome to Archery Talk


----------



## JOSHM (Jun 14, 2007)

welcome to AT:wink:


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## celticgladiator (Feb 13, 2008)

welcome from So. Dak.


----------

